# clcicker training with toy



## StdPooDad

I'm out of school so have time during the day to play with the dogs. 
I just took Teaghan downstairs for a review training session, nothing she didn't already know but touch up.
We worked on "down" and "nose touch on a target stick" 
I took no treats, instead I took her "special" squeaky toy. I only take it out when I'm going to train or play with her, it's never just lying around, so it stays special.

She loved it, it was a bunch of fun. I'd ask her to do a behavior, she'd do it, I'd click, then throw the toy,. She brought it back, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Oh wow. I've never heard of anyone training quite like that. Sounds interesting. Sounds like your dog likes it. May have to give it a try!


----------



## StdPooDad

You just have to go with what works. Teaghan likes treats OK, but she's not terribly treat motivated, but toys are a huge reward for her, or at least playing with Dad. On the other hand, Seamus wouldn't get excited for a toy reward.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

What I'd give for a dog who would work for a toy!! Both my "trainables" (as opposed to my 2 old ladies- bichon and chihuahua) will work for food only. Jack might eventually come around and work for a toy once he's over this scared of everyone thing (cheese is the only thing that will bring him out of his afraid mode). 

My first dog, a minpin, would've been an awesome 'work for a ball' dog, but the trainers I was working with were big into food rewards only. He would do anything for his ball and by the time he was old he had nubs for teeth.


----------



## StdPooDad

Have you worked with your "trainables" to like a toy? Maybe hold a squeaky in one hand, a treat in the other. They touch the squeaky, they get the treat. Lather, rinse, repeat until the toy is a precursor to a treat. Eventually only using a toy, then jack potting with treats at the end of the session.
I really don't know if this would work, just something I thought of just now.


----------



## NutroGeoff

StdPooDad said:


> You just have to go with what works. Teaghan likes treats OK, but she's not terribly treat motivated, but toys are a huge reward for her, or at least playing with Dad. On the other hand, Seamus wouldn't get excited for a toy reward.


Sounds very good. A bit cheaper too. Haha. I know Baxter loves his toys. Haha.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I have tried to get Echo to take a toy like you described, but she just wants the food. She is a food lover! I've also been encouraged by my trainer to stop giving her treats for training but after the 3rd class she basically "crossed her arms" and said some swear words and refused to do anything LOL. 

What I do for her now is that we will do a run through/exercise and then run over to a location (table) where I keep the treats instead of having it in my pocket. She would line up with the pocket and have crooked fronts/sits. 

Having treats in a spot is much better. 

Jack... he's gotten better, and we've taken a break from the last 6 week class session, but he gets so 'stuck' in his fear that cheese is the only thing that he will take when he is that frightened. He won't even look at or consider a toy, not even his favorite blue football that he obsesses over at home. 
Recently, I have done a lot of socializing him, and his opinion of people has changed over the last few weeks, so I'll be curious to see how he acts when we get back into class again.


----------



## Celt

Your Echo sounds a lot like my Scotty. Only so much obediance before payment is due. Stubborn li'l cusses. I hope Jack has a better time in his next session.


----------



## CesarMillan56

I just listen about this clicker training.. But in this thread, thanks for sharing the information that actually meaning of clicker training. Hope its beneficial for dogs.

Thank you


----------



## CesarMillan56

*Clicker training*

I just listen about this clicker training.. But in this thread, thanks for sharing the information that actually meaning of clicker training. Hope its beneficial for dogs.

Thank you


----------



## NutroGeoff

Shamrockmommy said:


> I have tried to get Echo to take a toy like you described, but she just wants the food. She is a food lover! I've also been encouraged by my trainer to stop giving her treats for training but after the 3rd class she basically "crossed her arms" and said some swear words and refused to do anything LOL.
> 
> What I do for her now is that we will do a run through/exercise and then run over to a location (table) where I keep the treats instead of having it in my pocket. She would line up with the pocket and have crooked fronts/sits.
> 
> Having treats in a spot is much better.
> 
> Jack... he's gotten better, and we've taken a break from the last 6 week class session, but he gets so 'stuck' in his fear that cheese is the only thing that he will take when he is that frightened. He won't even look at or consider a toy, not even his favorite blue football that he obsesses over at home.
> Recently, I have done a lot of socializing him, and his opinion of people has changed over the last few weeks, so I'll be curious to see how he acts when we get back into class again.


Oh wow. Some dogs really are stubborn aren't they? Haha. I'm lucky with Baxter. He is very simple.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. I've never heard of anyone training quite like that. Sounds interesting. Sounds like your dog likes it. May have to give it a try!


Yes you are right, You trained your dog in a very interesting way.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

I completely agree with this thread. Train dogs with toys is even more easy than other ways. I also tried it and telling you on the basis of my own experience. Many organizations are also following these methods for dog training.


----------

